# Bullet 40% Off Ends August 15th: 14' SB Raft $1709.40



## riverpal (Apr 29, 2010)

Heads up Mountain Buzz!

Seen some of our Fine Lookin' Boats lighting up Gore, Cataract, Deso/Grey this year? For those looking at getting a new boat for 2011, the Bullet Watercraft 2011 *40% Off Pro-Deal ends **August 15th*.

Get a new 14' for $1709.40, or a 16' boat for $1889.40. All of our boats are made to order with custom color selections, thwart attachment systems, and selection of rubstrake. Take a look below for some of our latest designs.

The 2011 Pro-Deal is our only 40% Off deal for 2011- get a Bullet while it's on!



"Blue Meridian"

We don't discriminate against Dirty Hippies- it's the "Hey Mon!" Ja, Rasta... skibidibop!

Light Blue and Violet - "Something for the Ladies."

We do Team Colors too


"Platoon" Great for fishing, hunting, or fish-hunt-shooting.


----------



## RCinAL (Aug 21, 2010)

Certainly are some nice looking boats considering the price, but a couple of those color schemes are hell on the eyes!


----------

